# My projector stopped working



## mcgilvrey007 (Feb 22, 2010)

The projector is an InFocus SP7210 and recently it wouldnt turn on. The problem occurred intermittently for a time now it won't start up at all. 

When it turns on there was always a loud whirring sound from the fan on the lamp, but now it sounds like its starting the fan but its not starting up. Would this be a lamp failure or a total failure. The lamp has 1000 hrs or so on it


----------

